# Herm Gilliam Passes Away



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

According to a blurb at the end of ESPN's story on tonight's game there's a note saying that Herm Gilliam died. For those of you who may not remember, he was a reserve guard on the Blazers' championship team. Here's a link to a story describing his contributions in the series against the Lakers:

Link 

Rest in peace, Herm.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Sad news. Herm Gilliam was a big part of the championship team. 

RIP Herm.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Very sad news.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

This is very sad, Herm use to run a resturant across the street from Gresham high school in the early to mid 80's and my buddies and I use to eat there almost every day. He was never to busy to come out from behind the counter and chat with us. He was a great person, I was kinda shocked to see this today, I can't believe that he is gone. 

Sure, he played for the Portland Trailblazers, but he was a great person too. I am in total shock right now. Herm is going to be missed greatly. 

SI.com story on his death


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Herm had a tremendous game against the Lakers in the Western Conference Finals during our championship run. I will always remember that.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

RIP Herm you will be missed!


----------

